# Kona Zing King Deluxe-2008



## Mark Hunter (Sep 9, 2009)

I cannot find any reviews on this bike
I want to buy one ,but need some more info not just specs & adverts
Carbon frame & 105's Kan Kona build a carbon road bike?


----------

